
Cannonball Record Broken: 25 Hours, 39 Minutes from NYC to LA - devy
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a33656042/cannonball-record-broken-25-hours-39-minutes-from-nyc-to-la/
======
mikenew
Yeah, sorry, 175mph on the freeway is not something I'm okay with. For other
cars on the road going 65mph that's a relative speed of 110mph. I'd like to
see them in jail.

~~~
viraptor
> 175mph on the freeway

That's also 175mph driven by a person who as a professional wouldn't legally
be allowed to drive that long in many places (even if they're swapping, that's
12.7h of driving each). It's not a good state to be driving even at normal
speeds.

> I'd like to see them in jail.

Given the drivers publish their names and various proofs... why aren't more of
them arrested?

~~~
snerbles
The new record holders wait until after statutes of limitations have elapsed
in the various jurisdictions they traveled through.

~~~
viraptor
Is there really no cooperation in enforcement at interstate level? I thought
the police cars stopping at the state line was an 80s movie trope.

Also, the way I understand the statute of limitations in the US is that the
time limit only applies to getting the charged filed. If the person is known
(like in this case) they could be charged right now.

~~~
mikhailt
Each state is its own sovereign, state officials in one state is not
recognized as such in another state (it doesn't mean they can't work together,
they can be deputized or whatever the state laws say about another state
officials, it just means by default, they can't be involved in another state's
affairs and if they do, they'd be breaking the laws themselves even with good
intentions).

Only the federal government can be involved in the interstate affairs but the
constitution itself does not allow the federal government to be involved in
police matters, only the states.

In addition, if someone breaks the law and cross the state line, the federal
agencies can only be involved if the crime was being committed at the federal
level. If no federal law exists, then there's nothing they can do.

Status of limitations is different in each state, it's not federal level. So,
in some state, it can be from when the crime was committed. You can get the
details here: [https://www.lawinfo.com/resources/criminal-
defense/criminal-...](https://www.lawinfo.com/resources/criminal-
defense/criminal-statute-limitations-time-limits.html)

------
stareatgoats
As far as I can tell, this is an illegal race that puts innocent peoples lives
at unnecessary risk. Nothing to glorify IMO.

~~~
ghthor
Pull the stick out your ass, this is America.

~~~
loco5niner
I don't understand this selfish attitude. 'Being America' justifies putting
innocent lives at risk? If they want to risk their own lives on a closed
course, they are free to make that decision for themselves, but (America being
America) freedom works both ways.

------
Zhenya
It's interesting that they took the Audi and made a few small mods to make it
look like it's a ford police interceptor from the front.

Is there a possibility this would fool other police? Or just people to get out
of their way.

~~~
wyclif
Both. I think it lends just enough plausible deniability if they did get
stopped by police, but provides a certain amount of cover by creating some
hesitation to identify it as either a private vehicle or a cop car (i.e.,
creating uncertainty) and prevent stoppage and other slowdowns. A friend of
mine used to drive a Ford Crown Vic with a whip antenna on the rear that was
actually an unmarked ex-cop car. When he would get in the passing lane, he'd
never get blocked—US drivers recognize white or dark blue Ford Crown Vics and
Taurus models as common police vehicles and usually change to the right (non-
passing) lane immediately.

------
vecinu
I wonder if the records set now during the reduced traffic COVID era will be
able to be beaten once regular (or accelerated traffic begins due to reduced
public transit use) resumes.

If we defund the police completely then maybe new records will be set (I'm
being facetious of course).

Alex Roy has a very interesting talk he gave at Google 12 years ago (Wow!) on
the subject of Cannonball runs. I highly recommend it:
[https://youtu.be/IQpg0tvap4A](https://youtu.be/IQpg0tvap4A)

------
MentallyRetired
I've heard of this happening again and again lately because of the lack of
traffic due to Covid.

~~~
dvcrn
That’s what it says in the article as well

------
jml7c5
Has anyone seen anything about attempts to charge/prosecute people who attempt
this? I haven't seen any reporting on it, but it seems like it would make for
a good long-form article.

------
dang
Three significant threads in the last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22842110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22842110)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701917)

------
panda21
I'd be curious to hear more about the scouting system they have. The fact they
can make it so far with such a big target on themselves (their speed) and not
get stopped once does not bode well for officers trying to stop trafficking of
any kind.

~~~
MrMember
Previous record holders have used people in planes to scout for police. I'd
imagine they did something similar. GPS systems that let people report speed
traps probably help a lot too.

------
reustle
Here's a great video from 2 days ago explaining the recent record attempts
during COVID

[https://youtu.be/GOWn1WSYhVQ](https://youtu.be/GOWn1WSYhVQ)

------
WizardAustralis
While I do not approve of the cannonball run in anyway due to the horrendous
disregard for others safety, I am a little impressed at the speed they achieve
and the optimization they do to achieve this.

Wish it was more an opennly organized even with safety regulation, safety
provisions and road closures rather than acting like road thieves, ignoring
the rules for glory.

------
adwi
Arrest these people.

------
yosito
Did they put a GoPro on the front and release a time lapse video of the trip?

